# rooting this phone



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

a friend has this phone and wants me to root it and remove any bloat
i have a dx and have been flashing since day 1
so i have no issues with ADB or rooting.
my question is, is it safe to remove any bloat on this phone?
anything i need to be worried about?
thanks!


----------



## nagmier (Nov 27, 2011)

You CANNOT remove SetupWizard.apk or SamsungSetupWizard.apk can't remember which one but one of those 2 is somehow tied to the home buttons functionality. If you dig around here and find my debloated EK1 ROM unzip it and look in the system folder that should give you a good idea, I took out quite a bit (I DO NOT RECOMMEND FLASHING IT AS IT WILL UPDATE YOUR BASEBAND AND YOU CANNOT GO BACK TO EI2 ATT)


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

